# Pcd - 11/19



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Finally, got a date on the PCD of my 128i... for Friday, 11/19th. 

I had taken an European Delivery on 8/23... dropped it off on 8/31 in Amsterdam, cleared customs on 10/1, and now a Performance Center Delivery on 11/19... that is almost 3 months since I bought the car. Phew...

Could have had it here in Chicago much earlier, but really wanted to have the performance center experience. 

Looking forward to it... now that there is an actual date.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup:

Look forward to meeting you in November!


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Thanks - looking forward to it. Lets hope the weather stays clear...


----------



## fuelpump (Mar 19, 2010)

I am scheduled for a 11/8 PCD...very excited. I was wondering....for the part where you get to take a car on the track, do they allow you to pick transmission? I am picking up a 6MT car but my guest who will also be driving during the day cannot drive stick, so was wondering if we can choose automatic.... hope that won't be a problem!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Currently all of our track vehicles are automatic or DCT (M5 & M6). For the exercises we have you doing for your delivery driving, you would only get to 2nd gear with a manual. We've found in the past, people listen and understand more of what we are trying to teach/demonstrate when they don't have to worry about shifting.

Look forward to seeing you soon :thumbup:


----------



## SF328xic (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm confirmed to take delivery on 11/19 too. So i will see you guys there!!
Just wonder if there is a way to confirm vehicle has arrive at the center? 
Another thing I'm curious about is whether it has the sept upgrades -- my car has a manufacturing date of 9/21. Anyone knew about the cutoff date?
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Cool - I'll be there with a buddy. Its my first PCD... so looking forward.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

SF328xic said:


> I'm confirmed to take delivery on 11/19 too. So i will see you guys there!!
> Just wonder if there is a way to confirm vehicle has arrive at the center?
> Another thing I'm curious about is whether it has the sept upgrades -- my car has a manufacturing date of 9/21. Anyone knew about the cutoff date?
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


Not sure if your vehicle is here yet or not. However the Sept. production changes took effect on any vehicle being built in September, EXCEPT X5 & X6. US produced vehicles did not have those changes go into effect until October production.

Hope that helps :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

I got a ticket for an illegal U-Turn this past Sunday, which I am contesting. Obviously, I think that I was more than 100 feet from the intersection - 

How does that impact my PCD? Will the ticket work in place of a "Valid Drivers License" - because I will only get the DL back once I have my court hearing.


----------



## SF328xic (Sep 9, 2010)

I-Won-Today said:


> Not sure if your vehicle is here yet or not. However the Sept. production changes took effect on any vehicle being built in September, EXCEPT X5 & X6. US produced vehicles did not have those changes go into effect until October production.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you!


Thanks! It's awesome to have the sept upgrades! Look forward to finally meeting the PCD crew, read so many of your helpful posts!

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

jatbeni said:


> I got a ticket for an illegal U-Turn this past Sunday, which I am contesting. Obviously, I think that I was more than 100 feet from the intersection -
> 
> How does that impact my PCD? Will the ticket work in place of a "Valid Drivers License" - because I will only get the DL back once I have my court hearing.


How can your license be suspended for an illegal u-turn? I'm suprised that your license can be suspended without a hearing (that innocent until proven guilty thing you know).


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

jatbeni said:


> I got a ticket for an illegal U-Turn this past Sunday, which I am contesting. Obviously, I think that I was more than 100 feet from the intersection -
> 
> How does that impact my PCD? Will the ticket work in place of a "Valid Drivers License" - because I will only get the DL back once I have my court hearing.


You'll need an actual driver's license to present. I'm suprissed they would pull your driver's license for an illegal u-turn. I've done much worse and didn't get my license suspended.


----------



## ozinger (Jul 1, 2009)

Could you please tell me which September upgrades are you guys talking about?


----------



## SF328xic (Sep 9, 2010)

ozinger said:


> Could you please tell me which September upgrades are you guys talking about?


Here is the details about September changes:


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

I-Won-Today said:


> You'll need an actual driver's license to present. I'm suprissed they would pull your driver's license for an illegal u-turn. I've done much worse and didn't get my license suspended.


No - my license is not suspended. They are holding it as a "bond" until my court date or unless I plead guilty - which I won't.

I was told by the officer that the ticket will act as proof in place of DL...


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

I-Won-Today said:


> You'll need an actual driver's license to present. I'm suprissed they would pull your driver's license for an illegal u-turn. I've done much worse and didn't get my license suspended.


OK- I PM'd you about this too...

But in essence, my license has not been suspended. Its held by the Circuit Court as a Bond. After checking the website, I can post a Cash bond for the princely sum of $75 instead... I think that is what I will do.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Well - the City of Chicago has raised the Bond to $120 - 

Anyway, I have my license again. So I am all set to fly out tomorrow. Looking forward to Friday. 

I am glad I could get this taken care of, rather than get a unpleasant surprise later. That would have been one hell of a disappointment - getting to the PCD, and not being able to get any wheel time. Phew...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

jatbeni said:


> Well - the City of Chicago has raised the Bond to $120 -
> 
> Anyway, I have my license again. So I am all set to fly out tomorrow. Looking forward to Friday.
> 
> I am glad I could get this taken care of, rather than get a unpleasant surprise later. That would have been one hell of a disappointment - getting to the PCD, and not being able to get any wheel time. Phew...


I would have taken good care of your vehicle for you :bigpimp: I'm glad you were able to get it taken care of.

Just replied to your PM. Sorry we didn't get to talk much, but hope you enjoyed the day.

Enjoy your BMW :thumbup:


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Had an awesome time - I got the 135 M DCT and that car was fun all the way.

Doing some laps in the 135 and trying out the DSC on the skid pad was pretty amazing... But nothing compared to what the instructors could do when they took us on a hot lap in the M5! I got to try out both the front and the back seats... Somewhat unexpected, but the rear right seat was a little more fun with the tail hanging out...

Instructors were really a great bunch of people. Donnie was the instructor for our group, and he was very helpful. He gave me great directions for my drive back... Through Brevard and the Blue Ridge Parkway... What an awesome drive back, specially the sections between Bald Rock and Cesars Head and then down 151 from Blue Ridge Parkway! It brought back memories of my drive on the Italian Alps! 

Big thanks to everyone! I highly recommend that anyone on the fence should jump in and make use of the opportunity.


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats!! I'm glad you had a good time. Leave the M5 seat warm for me 

And thanks for posting some route ideas. I have never been in that part of the country and I'm looking forward to the trip. 

Do you (others) know about nice cabin rentals with good views around the Blue Ridge Parkway. I'll be going through there on my way back to Baltimore, MD, in mid December.


----------



## sswalters (Sep 19, 2010)

My wife and I will be there on Tuesday - 23 Nov - to pick up our 335i M Sport Sedan, and we are absolutely pumped. We simply cant wait. Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------

